# A helpful app to find a hidden phone (burner)



## TheTruthAboutFoneLab (Jun 26, 2020)

Would have added this to the standard evidence gathering thread but its closed for posting.

I have a suggestion for an app that might help you discreetly find a hidden phone, if your spouse has one.

This will only work if the phone is a smart phone (most phones are these days, even prepaid burners) and it will only work if that phone is connected to your home internet (wifi) network, which there is a decent chance it has been/is. 

If they have used the phone in the house and connected it to the home wifi, then it stands to reason that if the phone is hidden in the house and its switched on, then it will probably have connected to the wifi network. 

If this is the case - you're in luck 

The app is called Fing - its essentially a very limited network sniffer. 

Rather than me paraphrase everything it can do (and there is lots!) I'll link the app website here: 








Fing App


Fing App is a free network and IP scanner for iOS and Android: discover all the devices in your network, identify intruders and run internet speed tests.




www.fing.com





For instance, this app will tell you what devices are on your network, what the IP address is, what time they connected, how long they have been connected, how much traffic they are using and a whole heap of other more advanced features.

You can do much of this by logging into your router, but for the not so tech savvy people and for those who want a nice, easy in your pocket solution that you can check at any time discreetly, this might be exactly what you need 

Remember, it will only show devices that have logged onto the network, but you can run it in log mode (on an ipad you leave at home for instance) and it will log any devices that have been connected, even if they are no longer there.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

If you go to Bluetooth settings on your phone you will see any devices in range without having to download any apps.
Alternatively there are lots of apps for finding phones and some of them are free. Even the ones that you have to pay for usually allow one free go before payment.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Oooo, I can have some fun with this! 

Once it lists the hijacker, how does it help you locate the perpetrator? Beep signals? GPS?


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

I can log into my router and see devices *that are connected at that specific time.*

Seeing a history of devices that may no longer be connected and the details of historic connections can be very useful.

You can see available bluetooth in the immediate area, but *only* if bluethooth is enable on those devices. Just like location services, bluetooth can be switched off easily.


----------

